# QLD - DOUBLE ISLAND POINT FEB 2012



## antsrealm

Indiedog, I'd just like to say that was a great trip and we had a fantastic time, thanks for the effort putting it together.

Off the TI we managed to land a few small sharks and two school mackerel. Had some other excitement as we came past a flock of birds hitting a bait ball but sadly ended with no fish but a great adrenaline rush and lot of excitement as the drag went off. A lot of new experiences for me with this trip and had a blast !

I've uploaded all my decent photos to photobucket and I'll provide the link below so I don't overload the thread ;P

http://s1173.photobucket.com/albums/r584/antsrealm/Double Island Point/?albumview=slideshow

First time for me meeting all the guys from the forum and you were all great to get along with. Looking forward to future trips.

Special thanks to Buck for towing my trailer up. Without that the trip would not have been possible for me. Much appreciated 

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## noddy

Nice photos. The bundy with the shark is my favourite!


----------



## grinner

awesome trip yet again indie.
special thanks to indie, lazy and des.

massive number of stories.
incredibly funny characters.

from des talking about winning rodeos to buck (another indie) riding bulls and driving road trains.
big kev chasing down goannas in the desert.
great international flavour, plenty south africans, pommies, israeli boys with unpronouncable names :lol: cooking eggplant and handing round raw tuna.
pommies as well. (mr flump, very funny guy, mr gary, very funny guy as well)
and martin from switzerland

will post some pics later though my camera shat itself trying to take photos of the cliff faces which probably had something to do with the big swells and spray. so i only got a few from the launch.

good fun surfing the stealths in those beautiful little waves.
thanks again to des for killing one of his steers for us. and providing the safety boat.

would be interested to know how many kilometres got sailed, tony or flump or trev mite have a gps and can work it out

even the beach fishing was great with blokes lined up and ron catching tailor and trev catching dart and feeding them to eagles

thanks again especially to the organizers.
the girls on the trip and the kids also deserve special mention, really got into it, big smiles all round.

great little freshwater creek to have a bath in

great stuff.


----------



## Barrabundy

Don't talk it up too much fellas, I'm jealous already and I have t even looked at the photos yet!


----------



## scater

Keep Em coming boys, great photos antsrealm!


----------



## Bretto

Great photos Tony. I'm still pissed I couldn't make it.


----------



## BIGKEV

Will be posting something more comprehensive in a day or so when I have some time, possibly witha bit of video, didn't take too many photos as there were cameras going off everywhere so didn't see the need.

It was a bit of a mission for me to get up there and I almost put it in the too hard basket at one point, but I'm bloody glad I went now. Was an absolutely fantastic weekend apart from that relentless bloody wind that wasn't supposed to be blowing. I've just had a look at the live graphs on Seabreeze for DIP and it has been less than 5knts all day today and looking to stay that way so hopefully the guys that were sneaking in an extra night are making the most of the conditions.

In regards to fishing, I lost a couple of good fish on the Sunday including one that saw me capsize shortly after the initial strike threw me off balance and I overcorrected as a bit of the sloppy swell hit me side on, resulting in me clambering back into the yak about 2-3k offshore with the rod still in the holder going off, it was only then that I flicked on my head mounted gopro and got just enough footage to show me lose the fish shortly after and have a little tanty, my apologies must go to Lazybugger as I think I made him blush with some of the expletives coming from my mouth. There were even more bad words to be heard between DI and Fraser when I found out that my reason for dropping the fish was knot failure, I was not a happy camper.......

I really have got to get up there again soon, and if you own a 4wd and a yak it should be on your list of things to do also. For those not confident in transiting the surf zone, launching up here is a piece of cake with little waves that you can walk out past and then you have direct access to some very fishy waters.

Looking forward to seeing plenty of photos and reading plenty more accounts from the weekend.

Kev


----------



## Buck

This is my first trip report so where to start.
I woke up at 1.00am on Thursday & after a quick coffee I was in the Nissan & heading for Antsrealms place. After a few quick introductions & throwing Tony's trailer on the back I asked Tony if he wouldn't mind driving while I had a rest & Ange followed us up in there little Rav 4. We arrived to a strong wind at a beautiful camp ground so settled in with a few cans & socialised with Indie & Couta's families.
Friday saw me overly keen & even though the wind was still blowing I launched the stealth out into the bay. I paddled out & when I turned I was shocked at how far I had been blown out by the wind so I turned around & paddled back in. Damn you mother nature. When I got back in Tony had just finished setting up his TI & it was so very lucky for me that Ange changed her mind about going out so I scored a seat! I quickly set up in the back & grabbed a few rum cans for luck. Grinner & Kayakone had arrived so we all launched together. 
We hadn't been out there for long when my rod tip bent back so I put my rum can down & I bought in 2 firsts for me. My first shark & my first fish in a yak. He was quickly released & then Tony got on to one that was a little bigger. This part I'm not proud of, I got onto my 2nd fish & as I was bringing it in I took my eyes off the line. It was difficult to sit & bring a fish in from over the back of your right shoulder, Just as I turned & looked I flung another shark up out of the water straight at my head. It scared me a little & I out a scream that sounded like a girl. Unlucky for me because Tony was filming the entire thing & couldn't stop laughing at me. We didn't get much else for a while so went back in.
I had a rest for a while so Tony could take Ange out for a sail. He managed to land a nice shark that just didn't want to be released so with Lazy's help we managed to fillet him on the beach.Back at camp Lazy also helped us to season & cook up the shark. I was so surprised that it tasted so good.
Saturday saw us launch as early as we could with the tides slowing us up just a little. We covered a bigger area with Tony landing another small shark that we released. On the way back in for lunch Tony caught a very nice school Mackeral. I cooked up a quick sausage sizzle to keep us going so while Tony took Ange for another sail I pulled the stealth off the roof racks for another paddle. The wind had finally died & feeling a lot more confident off I set. On the way back in I ran into another yaker that had landed a very nice long tail Tuna. ( I can't remember his name & I think I got the fish right. Please correct me if I'm wrong.) After Tony got back I set up again in the back seat with more rum cans to go & chase these Tuna. We set off in a similar direction to where this Tuna had been caught trolling a Halco laser pro 120 in gold colour when I managed to spot a some birds working over a bait ball. We managed to sail right through the middle of it & BANG my reel started that noise I had been longing for. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Right at that time Indie called in to see how we were going. Tony was talking to him & I watched in amazement while line was stripped from my reel. What to do? I was overly excited, Under experienced & half cut on rum. I thought well I have to stop him before I run out of line so I started tightening the drag. This fish was still stripping line at a fast rate, I'll tighten the drag some more. I had just managed to stop it from peeling line when the braid snapped right back at my reel. :twisted: SH*T! We started to head back in & Tony got onto a nice fish that put up a great fight. Right below the yak it spat the hooks. We troll a little further & I hook a good fish on my little baitcaster. Being a little more wiser I don't over tighten the drag & I land another first for me, My first school Mackeral that went 65cm. I was so happy that I didn't care about the previous monster that I lost. Almost back at the vehicles Tony's lure was acting funny & upon inspection it looked like we had crossed lines. We released the braid from the lure & then my line went funny. I bought in my lure & more braid was wrapped around it. I then pulled arm over arm of this mystery braid only to find that my 120 Halco laser pro in gold was attached. How did we do that??????
It was a race to pack up & get back to camp before the high tide blocked us but we struggled through & made it in time to get a nice bit of steak off Des & settle in to share some stories & a few more rum cans before packing up & heading for home on Sunday. 
A big thanks to everyone involved & I cant wait to see everyone again at the next big fishing trip.


----------



## antsrealm

In addition to my earlier post here is the video Buck mentioned of his stylish landing of the little reef shark !

:lol:


----------



## Buck

Classic ant. Thank you so much for letting me tag along. I had the best trip. Also thanks for that link. I'm sure that will get a few laughs.


----------



## keza

Great stuff guys, can't wait to hear more.
I embedded the video Tony, if you hit the edit button you can see the difference with the code.


----------



## BIGKEV

Here's a little vid from the limited footage I took over the weekend. I was having way too much fun catching up with everyone and talking crap to think about doing too much else.

*WARNING*
Before playing the video please be warned there is some rather bad language at the point that I lose a fish. Please turn it down if there are kids around or your offended by profanities.


----------



## kayakone

Great idea (thanks Indie)
Fabulous place (never been before, but sure to return)
Great wind - for an AI :lol: :lol: (sh*t for paddle yaks)
Total donut (even though there were fish everywhere)

Best of all - new faces, new friends. Great stories, and no bullsh*t 

I did my share. I scored a tally of 633 march (horse) flies. Video coming via Wardyak. Any one else keep count?

Thanks again to Brad and Scott. My vote for a repeat at a slightly cooler time of year, say late March/April or Sept/Oct.

Trevor


----------



## BIGKEV

The Macks can hang around up there till May/June and sometimes later and considering this year they have started so late, I suspect this may be the case. So plenty of time to get a cooler weather trip in. Also the weather systems settle considerably at this time of year calming seas and making paddling very pleasant, crap for the saily boats though....


----------



## Ryno87

Awesome weekend guys!!!

Thanks to everyone who looked after me. True to form I wasn't very well prepared but survived nonetheless and had a great time.

The wind was very frustrating, not playing like the weather man said. Having said that, it was nice to get my little 3m plastic gimmick out in some conditions a bit wilder than im used too.

Did my first surf launch and re-entry in tiny surf, so was pretty stoked. No gear lost, or tip overs for me : )

Definitely keen for another trip further down the track. Maybe Baffle Creek?


----------



## grinner

ryan, good to meet you mate, keep fishing that breakfast creek too.

a few pics. as i said the camera died in my wet craft due to excess spray so i stuck in a few pics from days when weather was better.

in one of them you can see the big stinkboat that ran aground under autopilot, as i was telling ant and brad, you can still see the remnants over on the rocks.

also you can see a couple of 4b's trying to get up that rock near the southern side where they all pose for a pic.conditions , as you can see enable launching on both sides of the point when the swell calms down.

buck(brad) and ants dual cab










gary (chelsea) i think thats him , correct me if my vision is wrong










angela , ants co-pilot










martin IT guru and wello point regular









scott (lazyb) and his stealth









old pic of north side

















out front on a calm day









southside x2


----------



## grinner

the one with the crashed boat









view from carlo sand blow looking back (this is next to rainbow beach









from where we were launching on a calmer day


----------



## actionsurf

Great trip. Great spot. I'll definitely be heading back up there soon.

The tides and wind didn't really allow us to properly explore the place from a Kayaking perspective on Saturday and Sunday, except fdor the sail boys, but I still managed to peddle a few hours both days and get to know my new Revo in the small gutter wash and out on some decent rolling swells off the point. Beach fishing was also hard work but I managed to get half a dozen dart and a couple of tailor from a likely looking spot on Friday evening, joined by Kayakone (trevor) and Grinner (Peter) for a while. Trev got a couple of dart...don't think Grinner did too well with his 6 foot bream rod  I fished Sat. morning early for one lost fish, but the gutters had lost their definition and fishiness. Ditto Sat night, Sunday morning, Sunday night. Put on a whole Tailor on Saturday night hoping for a shark, but nope, nothing. Still good fun trying.

Sorry to tell you this dudes, but Monday was a glass out  and allowed me to clock up 18 kms around the DIP area. Trevor and I launched around 6 am and I spent the next 5 hours trolling around, while Trev sailed onwards to New Zealand. I had one hit on a floated pillie, but no hook up and a half a bait retrieved. The rest of the time I was in heaven with 4 dolphins keeping me company, birds diving everywhere, long tail tuna and mackeral busting up all over the place and 8kg tuna were actually leaping out of the water all around me at one point. There were baitfish all over the place and at times the sounder was a blur with baitfish. I even saw two small marlin in the clear water, chopping through the bait. But do you think they were interested in my halco laser ?....nup. Not a touch and my pillies were rotten by now so no good trying those out. Any real deep blue yakker would have cleaned up on this day. I've got a lot to learn about the offshore caper, but I absolutely loved it and i'll be heading up for a day trip when the conditions are right in the next few weeks. No photos of the day, forgot to take out my camera phone. I've got a few general camping and other photos I'll post soon when I get inspired.

Great stuff. Good to meet all the others I hadn't met before. There were a few I didn't get the chance to meet, but I was too busy doing stuff. 4 days ain't enough time ;-) Cheers


----------



## wardeyak

Ya good weekend,
I was stoked to make it and meet a few. I was very slack on the kayaking as the swell kept me hangin at the point surfing. Fun little ones I couldnt get enough of,and also drinkin beers and beach fishin.
I made it out on sunday morning but no luck and was not into battling the wind.
I must go back and try again another time soon.
Nice to meet a few guys ,and I could not get enough of that tuna ceviche that I was served at camp.
Attached is a photo of the stupid horse flys that wrecked my campin


----------



## actionsurf

indiedog said:


> Thanks for that Ron. :twisted: Of course Monday was the day to be there. Marlin you say?? :shock: Actually the more I look at the photos posted up the more I think it's an amazing place and one to definitely get back to when the weather is favourable. *I think the plan would be to park the car at the launch spot and stay there overnight for an early launch. It's not camping if you just sit in the front seat all night is it? :lol: It'd be called waiting.
> *
> Andy, some excellent pics there.
> 
> Where's Ido?? We need his tales to be told.


That's what Trev did Sunday night after we'd had a futile beach fish and downed a couple of tipples of low alcohol port 
I drove up early Monday and arrived at 5.30 am. I was on the water by 6.00 and Trev was still hard at it setting up the AI. I was going to wait but we agreed he'd meet me out there....an hour later and still no Trev. I was so far out I couldn't see him or the cars. Eventually he came into view and when he caught up advised he'd had some problem with the alma. It didn't stop him heading off to NZ though 

Yep, they were' definitely little Marlin. I've caught a few in my mate's boat over the years- PB 140kg's T&R'd. I think these were stripies. They were about 4 foot long, just cruising through the baitfish about 6 feet down, then they'd make a sharp turn. This went on for a bout 3-4 minutes, then the boil moved on and so did they. Amazing day.


----------



## damo83

indiedog said:


> ... I think the plan would be to park the car at the launch spot and stay there overnight for an early launch. It's not camping if you just sit in the front seat all night is it? :lol: It'd be called _waiting_...


Last time I was up there I actually saw a camper trailer set up on the edge of the lagoon on the Rainbow side, Rangers drove straight past out to the point then again on the way back without stopping. I couldn't believe it.

Looks like a good weekend up there, mind you its pretty difficult to have a bad one, it's a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## BIGKEV

actionsurf said:


> They were about 4 foot long, just cruising through the baitfish about 6 feet down, then they'd make a sharp turn. This went on for a bout 3-4 minutes, then the boil moved on and so did they. Amazing day.


Could also have been spanish mackeral.....


----------



## FishinDan

Once this weather settles down a bit, I think we need to do another trip up there... And this time I'll go 

I live close enough that I could make a day trip of it.


----------



## Kahuna

Thanks to everyone for a terrific weekend.

Thanks to Indie for getting the ball rolling on this trip and an extra large thank you to Lazybugger for organising so much and giving me a lift up and back etc. Much appreciated. Thanks also to Des for letting my Hobie ride aboard the Stealth trailer! :lol:

I only managed a grinner, but saying that, still had an awesome weekend. Very scenic, particularly around Lake Freshwater (Lazybugger, you know what I'm talking about ;-) )

It was great to meet so many fellow AKFFers and finally put some faces to some names/usernames. I picked up alot of useful fishing tips over the weekend. I've still alot to learn, particularly with the 'offshore' side of things.

Keen to do something similar again in the future.

A few pics from the weekend below.


----------



## IsoBar

Well, first of all I want to apologize for the delay in the report - 
I had to take a couple of days to rest from the effort, catch up on my work and ofcourse, update my fellows up in Israel, but here it goes:

I'll make a short introduction and say that I'm pretty new in Australia (only 3 months here) and don't know many fellows, specially not kayak fishing. Except a few random meetings at Moffat with Indie, Martin and several others, I was trying my luck fishing by myself, not very successful till now, so this trip was an oppurtunity for me to meet the people around and share some fishing info and tips.
Lazybugger did a hell of a job making sure evreyone will be able to make it and hook me up with Darryl (CPD), to join him with his 4WD.
So on Friday morning (not too early, as we live less than an hour drive from Noosa), I went to meet Darryl and was amazed to see his perfectly rigged camper trailer and the Hilux already packed with heaps of camping and fishing gear.
We set off, stopping on the way in Noosa, to get the "Spanish Special" rigs that Darryl has preordered.
We crossed the ferry and drove off to the beach at low tide and by the ocean spray, we could realize the wind that awaited us in the following days:










Easily we've found the camping spot and tested the Hilux a bit going up the dune to the campsite. We saw there Indie's and Couta's campers and Darryl deployed his trailer, which would be our home for the next couple of days, right next to them:










While we were setting up camp, Martin (Helveticus) and Ryan (Rya87) arrived and it was nice to meet a familiar face. We all got organized and drove to the other side of point, to have a look at the western bay and check the surf there. The wind was still blowing, so we headed back to camp and met the other guys which were arriving and setting camp:










We also meet new acquaintance - the dreaded horse flies. This was how I liked them:









Flat dead :twisted:

That evening was spent getting to know the people behind the nicks, making dinner (I've made some mediterranean cuisine) and discussing the gear and 'game plan' for the next day.
On Saturday morning, the wind that has blown some of the tent pegs in the night, showed no intention to drop, but we hoped that the western side of the point will be a bit sheltered from the south-easterly wind. We drove at low tide through the track and the lagoon had reaveled itself:










It was very tempting, but a closer look, has shown that the wind was still blowing dangerously offshore, raising white caps in the distance. Considering that, I planned to go west, along the shore to get some shelter from the ridge. It was hard paddling and I was thinking how the others (especially the less experienced) are handling and hoping they're taking safety measures and not venturing too far. After about an hour, I was sheltered enough and the wind weakened a bit, so I crossed the bay towards the point, about 1k from the shore. About halfway I got a strike, but unfortunately the hooks didn't set, but I was incouraged by this and went on hoping for some action. I came all the way to the point without further action and ventured a bit beyond the surf zone, close to the light house, where there were only the TI's and AI's (Tony, Buck and the rest). I played a bit in the wind and swell, till I felt it was no longer funny (specially when a dozen stinkers came storming from the east behind me), so I paddled back. Just as I crossed the small surf, with my lure still out, I got a small Flathead, that was released back to grow.
Gradually, everyone came back, a bit dissapointed by the wind and lack of fish, topping that, it started to drizzle. Darryl and I were loading the kayaks back to the ute, when I've noticed the the wind actually died after that rain. We looked at each other and back at the peacefull lagoon and decided to give it another try.
This time conditions were perfect - the ocean was flat as a glass and I could see every piece of action, and there was...
Flocks of birds were flying in the west, so I followed them and soon the Tuna started feeding on the surface and bigger, longer predators (I think Mackerels) were slicing the water from time to time. I only had my trolling rods, so I put a lure on each and paddled through the fish, chasing the bait. After a while my reel screamed...  
I started reeling in, patiently as I had light gear (20lb mono with 30lb leader and no trace). While I was dragged by the fish, I needed to clear the way from my second line that was still in the water. While doing so, I glanced back and saw a medium sized shark following me... :? 
I wentt on and 10 minutes later I saw the Tuna, circling beside the kayak. I gaffed it... Correction - I tried to gaff it 4 times, but missed . On the 5th attempt I had it. Quickly I spiked its brain, tore off one of the gill rake and bled it into the water. After exactlly 5 seconds I remembered the shark that was following me, tossed the Tuna in the hatch and paddled away, a bit frightened ;-) 
That fish was more than I even expected, so I headed back to the beach, caught a nice wave back and displayed the fish to the guys (found out its a Long Tail):



















We went back, stopping over in freshwater campground for a refreshing shower and back to camp, where I filleted some of the fish for on the spot raw chunks in olive oil and coarse salt and for later Ceviche (central american raw fish in lime and finely chopped, spicy vegetable salad). The rest of the fish was sliced into steaks.
That evening dinner was fantastic, with everyone coming over for a taste and a drink. Des came with his carton of Port and we had a great talk into the night, hearing and telling stories and experiences from here and there. We wrapped it up around the fire, watching the stars, with the coolest astronomy app (thanks to our IT specialist, Martin).

Sunday morning the wind was still blowing, but a bit lighter, making the conditions "bareable" for a non-sailed kayak. This time Darryl was experimenting on one of the Stealth's Evos that Des towed on his trailer. We headed west again, with several friends following and looking for action. They all stopped at the first flock of birds and bait, but I didn't wanted any entangles and crossed lines, so I went on further west. After about half an hour of paddling, I found what I was looking for - numerous birds and leaping Tunas. Again I trolled between them, this time learning my lesson and trolling just one lure (the one from the day before - a silver Rapala XR10). The sequence of events that followed can be described as extremely unlucky/unexperienced/stupid, you name it. I got a strike after the other, some less than a minute a part and lost them all. 
The first one was a Spotted Mackerel that hooked itself up. I brought it close to the kayak. It wasn't big, so I tried to lift it by its tail (I've done it before several times with small Spanish Mackerels), but this one was slimy and dove straight under and to the other side of the kayak. While attemting to get my rod and line to the other side, the line was caught in the other rod's lure, the spotty dove and gone with the winner lure  
I rigged another Berkley Frenzy minnow, very similar to the lost Rapala and soon after I got a strike, but the fish didn't stayed on and a minute later another strike, that cut the line - the mackerels were in a feeding frenzy.
I was very frustrated and started tying another leader, when I remembered that on the other rod I have a stronger line and a wire trace :idea: 
I put on a fresh blue mackerel Rapala Magnum CD11 and kept trolling between one bustup to another. It wasn't long till my reel sang again and this time I didn't blew it up and got the Spotty (though my not-so-sharp gaff got some heart beating and foul language from me - I need a gaffing course...).










That satisfied me, the wind was picking up again and we did planned to get home that day, so I started heading back to the lagoon. About half way, the reel was giving line, slowly first, but it grew faster and I realized that something big was hooked. Carefully and patiently I fought it for over 20 minutes, drifting with the wind and the fish further west. At some stage I tightened the drag and started pumping it up, but after I drew several meters of line, the tension was gone... :-x 
I reeled all the way in and saw that the line didn't break, nor the snap swivel, the leader or the trace:










All that was left of my lure was the diving lip... :shock: I thought they're supposed to have a wire going all the way through, but maybe whatever was that, just chew it up (must have used the balsa as tooth picks).
That was definately a sign to head back and I still needed to dig against the growing wind. It took me about an hour of struggle, but I've made it and caught up with the rest of the guys.
We took some pictures of the fish:










Indiedog arrived with his nice Spotty and we enjoyed a refreshing ice cream right at the beach:










Des was also waiting for us there to get his share of Stealth's photos and we were happy to pose for him in the perfect lighting:










Soon after, everyone were getting out of the water - BigKev, Lazy, all with their stories and experiences.
We went back to camp, hitched the trailer and head back home, to get some good rest for our sunburnt/sandfilled/salted/wind swept bodies.

I've edited a movie, summarizing it all up from my kayak GoPro (sorry for the foggy picture, I must find a solution for the mist):






I had an amazing weekend, felt like it was my first time getting to really know the Ozzy way of life and what can I say - I love it!!  
I can't sum it up without huge thanks to Indie and Lazy, who got it all running as planned, to the rest of you guys, for making it such an interesting and enjoyable trip and ofcourse to Darryl, who took me under his roof and shared his car and tent with me.

I sure hope it's only the beginning of many more trips to come, 
see you out there, Ido (but you can call me Iso/Dag, whatever suits you, I'll come  )


----------



## BIGKEV

Des sent me a cache of photos that he had taken over the weekend and I have put them together in a youtube clip here: - 





Hope you enjoy, I'll apologise now for any incorrect names, just let me know and I'll edit them.

Kev


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Kev

and Des, Ray and Ron. Great bunch of guys (brothers) - Ruhlands rule!

Fond memories for all.

Trevor


----------



## Zed

BIGKEV said:


> Des sent me a cache of photos that he had taken over the weekend and I have put them together in a youtube clip here: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy, I'll apologise now for any incorrect names, just let me know and I'll edit them.
> 
> Kev


Awesome!
All of it. From everyone.

Thanks for sharing it all.
Horseflies are insidious. They will bite right at the small of your back where you can't reach. Pestilence.


----------



## BIGKEV

Zed said:


> Horseflies are insidious. They will bite right at the small of your back where you can't reach. Pestilence.


These things were numerous and wasted no time sneaking up behind you. At times it was not uncommon to have between 5 & 10 flies land on you every minute, their bite was instant and painful. The photos don't show their true size with some of them nudging close to an inch long and their bitey part (not sure on name) similar to the tip of a ball point pen, at times they left you bleeding following the bite.

Thanks for embedding that clip, it was getting late and I was pushing all the wrong buttons, I am still exhausted from the weekend with no respite in the near future.

Kev


----------



## glenndini

Cool photos and vid of a cool weekend. Thanks to the guys who got us all together. Very enjoyable meeting all the guys and getting out there almost catching fish. I had one spotty mack half in the yak but a moment of indecision about what I was doing and he was gone. Mrs. Indie said since I had the leader in hand it was technically a catch. I'll go with that.

It's a great spot. Summer on the beach in Australia with bitey things and wind. Love it.

Only one question. When are we going again?


----------



## Davey G

Looks like a great weekend was had by all, I hope to be up there and attending the next one!

I'm not familiar with the area but I note that you needed to drive your cars down to the launch spot - how far from the campsite was the launch area? Is the campspot a designated camping area or is this stretch of beach 'camp wherever you want'?

I hate horse flies too :twisted:


----------



## BIGKEV

Davey G said:


> Looks like a great weekend was had by all, I hope to be up there and attending the next one!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the area but I note that you needed to drive your cars down to the launch spot - how far from the campsite was the launch area? Is the campspot a designated camping area or is this stretch of beach 'camp wherever you want'?
> 
> I hate horse flies too :twisted:


There is a designated zone for beach camping, about a 15klm stretch I think, and you can camp anywhere within that zone, i.e. not designated sites. It was about 7-8klm run from camp to the beach launch, tide dependant.

Kev

EDIT* Snoopdawg beat me to it......


----------



## Davey G

Thanks Indie - that map is very helpful. Looks like a great spot for future family weekend camp-offs..

The DIP lagoon area looks great too.

beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Zed

> At times it was not uncommon to have between 5 & 10 flies land on you every minute, their bite was instant and painful.


Awful. Those tuna and macks made up for it, I hope. Or at least the chance.


----------



## BIGKEV

Lazybugger said:


> You and Justin are either deaf or just way too polite not to have mentioned my snoring. :lol:


You put a roof over our heads and you were driving Justin home, really do think either of us had grounds to complain? :lol:

Seriously though, going to bed at 11pm with a skinfull and getting up at 4am after waking up constantly checking my watch in anticipation of fishing the following day, your snoring was never going to worry me. Plenty of time to catch up on my sleep over the next few nights, really we need a week off to recover from the weekend.....


----------



## kayakone

glenndini said:


> Only one question. When are we going again?





Buck said:


> This is my first trip report so where to start.
> ....trolling a Halco laser pro 120 in gold colour when I managed to spot a some birds working over a bait ball. We managed to sail right through the middle of it & BANG my reel started that noise I had been longing for. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Right at that time Indie called in to see how we were going. Tony was talking to him & I watched in amazement while line was stripped from my reel. What to do? I was overly excited, Under experienced & half cut on rum. I thought well I have to stop him before I run out of line so I started tightening the drag. This fish was still stripping line at a fast rate, I'll tighten the drag some more. I had just managed to stop it from peeling line when the braid snapped right back at my reel.
> A big thanks to everyone involved & I cant wait to see everyone again at the next big fishing trip.





BIGKEV said:


> *WARNING*
> Before playing the video please be warned there is some rather bad language at the point that I lose a fish. Please turn it down if there are kids around or your offended by profanities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an amazing weekend, felt like it was my first time getting to really know the Ozzy way of life and what can I say - I love it!!
> I can't sum it up without huge thanks to Indie and Lazy, who got it all running as planned, to the rest of you guys, for making it such an interesting and enjoyable trip and of course to Darryl, who took me under his roof and shared his car and tent with me.
> 
> *I sure hope it's only the beginning of many more trips to come* (my emphasis),
> see you out there, Ido


OK. The vote is overwhelming. Let's do it again.

Trevor


----------



## stealthdes

Many thanks Kev for the D.I. point production. Rather well done I thought, and appropriate music as well. How big could this grow to for an annual event? I wish I could have been ther earlier, but the planets wouldn't align for me. I really enjoyed the company, and hospitality shown by everyone. A special big thanks to Scott for his efforts in getting the trailer up there and all the other background things that he did.( including helping cook the cow).
It is refreshing to see a group of people get together and enjoy each others company, most without hardly meeting any of the others. In an age where you can walk down a quiet street or road and meet someone who would look at the ground or the other way to avoid a possible contact or conversation, these types of gatherings should be encouraged.
I think that the efforts of the likes of Indie dog in getting the idea of these adventures off the ground, and turning an idea into reality, should be commended. Whenever someone puts the effort in to organise one of these events, I will endeavour to support it. I know that won't always be possible, but I feel that these events go a long way towards the building of community relations. Ideally I would love to see more young teens involved, at a time where such comraderie imprints on their memory.
That's my philisophical soap box for now, but I see it every day where someone is to scared to look at a stranger in case they might say "G'day", and I hate it with a passion.
Well done to all those that made the effort to get there, and read the reports and weep to all those that didn't go. 
Bring on the next adventure!!!!


----------



## actionsurf

BIGKEV said:


> actionsurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were about 4 foot long, just cruising through the baitfish about 6 feet down, then they'd make a sharp turn. This went on for a bout 3-4 minutes, then the boil moved on and so did they. Amazing day.
> 
> 
> 
> Could also have been spanish mackeral.....
Click to expand...

Nah. Not unless they were mutant spaniards with an 18" beak :lol:


----------

